# What kind of mice do you breed?



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering because at first I thought there were a lot of show breeders, but lately I've seen a lot of pet type mice, so I'm just curious!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I think on this forum our numbers are about equal, or maybe a little more pet breeders. A lot of show breeders are middle-aged or older and don't necessarily frequent online forums.


----------

